# Color question...



## Goat Gypsy (Apr 19, 2021)

I have, I believe, a silver buckling. The doeling is my main question. She looks brown, but has a grayish sheen to it. I am wondering if this will turn later? Sire is a silver from Flat Rocks line and dam is in picture. I would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@CountyLineAcres can help.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Too cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The brown doeling won’t change much if at all. Some pheomelanins are more on the grey side.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The mom looks to be a buckskin. Can't really see good tho


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

May be Bezoar, can't tell from the pic..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chamoisee is the color of the brown one


----------



## Goat Gypsy (Apr 19, 2021)

The dams papers say red chamoisee, but I agree she looks Bezoar.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The doeling cannot be cham, as she does not have solid legs nor a dark belly. 

She’s either Buckskin/Chamoisee combo or Bezoar. Pictures of both parents would be needed to determine which one, as they are identical.

The “red chamoisee” on the dam’s papers could potentially hint to the dam being a Buckskin/Chamoisee combo.


----------



## Goat Gypsy (Apr 19, 2021)

Here are the dam and sire photos.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes Dam is Bezoar.


----------

